# STOCKHOLM | Hagastaden



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

But the economy is now predicated to be down to 1.3 growth in 2012 and it ain't gonna go higher!

Have to agree with Mr Bricks though


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The economy slows down, right. However, it is still stable in many terms and faces growth.


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope so dj4life look forward to seeing the new buildings wish they had more imagination in my part of Sweden


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Quoting some construction photos from the local thread.

October 10:


GoSatta said:


> New Karolinska site from norra stationsvägen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today:


loveostlund said:


> Folkhälsohuset. Going on five floors, halfway there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Construction pictures from November 15.

*Block 1*










*New Karolinska University Hospital*




























*Auditorium*

















Seen from the other side.


*Folkhälsohuset*








Folkhälsohuset and Karolinska Science Park.


















Bricks embedded in concrete.


*Karolinska Science Park*
A third building is being constructed.


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

rly interesting project,i like it  especially the 2 high buildings


----------



## ubermeow (Dec 11, 2005)

snygga byggnader och vad snabbt Stockholm vaxer!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great, large project and good pictures!


----------



## Fwesa (Jan 5, 2010)

Great for Stockholm


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

I havent seen this render before.









The future hospital at night.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hagastaden by Veidekke_SE, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Veidekke_SE, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Veidekke_SE, on Flickr


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Some pictures from today.

*Auditorium*



















































The facade framework is made of wood.









Seen from this side it will be a nice contrast of old and new.


*Folkhälsohuset*



















*Karolinska Science Park*



























*Karolinska University Hospital*



















*Hagastaden*

















Block 1


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

Some pictures from this tuesday.

*Auditorium*




























*Folkhälsohuset*










*Karolinska Science Park*










*Karolinska University Hospital*








Hospital parking garage.





















*Hagastaden*








This will be decked over.









The first block.


----------



## HenriGermain (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the Auditorium- no I like the rendering of the Auditorium, real building probably wont have much in common with it -and I find some of those Adolf Loss buildings very cute x)
The entrance towers however look like a joke(sorry) but I do respect the idea of an impressive "grand entrance"...
I dare say I would expect more from Sweden, but at least you're not exaggerating, unlike the rest of the world... :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Aula Medica*

Aula Medica is a 1.000-seat auditorium, Karolinska Institutet's new lecture hall complex which enables the university to arrange major public events, such as the Nobel lectures, which attract audiences from around the world. 
Wingårdh has designed the building, the form and geometry of which contrasts with the traditional low-rise brick buildings on the campus. It is situated along Solnavägen opposite the new university hospital. With its central location and geometric form, the lecture hall complex opens up the campus area to the main public thoroughfare.
An environmental programme has been produced to ensure a green build. Highly energy-efficient solutions have been devised following investigations into choices of system. For example, the carcass of the building comprises triangular elements that form an airtight, energy-lean façade. Opened a few days ago.


Aula Medica, Karolinska Institutet by pellesten, on Flickr


Aula Medica, Karolinska Institutet by pellesten, on Flickr


Aula Medica, Karolinska Institutet by pellesten, on Flickr


Aula Medica, Karolinska Institutet by pellesten, on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hagastadenprojektet/8434483105/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hagastadenprojektet/8435567010/

*Facts - lecture hall complex* 

Name: Aula Medica
Location: On the far east side of the Solna Campus along the Solnavägen thoroughfare, behind Gammelgården
Function: Symposia, lectures, ceremonies and administration
Number of workspaces: Approximately 90 offices, a 1,000-seat auditorium and 100 conference seats
Property company: Akademiska Hus
Architect: Wingårdh Architects
General contractor: NCC Construction
Commencement: September 2010
Completion: October 2013
Premises space: Approximately 10.000 sq. m.


----------



## K-J N. (Dec 26, 2007)

*Hagastaden*








The names of the streets and the blocks









The first block is complete.




























Still a lot to deck over.

*Karolinska University Hospital*













































The new hospital parking garage has a pixel art mosaic by Kristoffer Zetterstrand.









It's a rough timeline of the development of medicine.









There is a QR code in it which links to here.










Technical Building


*Aula Medica*








The auditorium is complete.









But there will be a bridge at that sign in 2016, leading over...









...to the Academic Mall.


*Biomedicum*

















Ground work


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hagastadne from above:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A relatively new article about this USD 8 billion project in The Economic Times: 

*Vibrant inner city district to come up in Stockholm by 2025*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A repost from the local thread:



tonbenron said:


> *Hotell Hagaplan*
> 
> A hotel with 222 rooms, consisting of 16 floors, designed by architecture firm Reflex on behalf of Skanska. Situated right in front of the new hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This has to be the best precast concrete project I have seen yet! The connection joints are flawless!


----------

